# Eye Discharge



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

For the last week I've noticed my boy has excessive eye discharge from his left eye only. It doesn't seem to bother him, no pawing, scraping of the eye or any other abnormal behavior. His vision seems to be OK, and there isn't any discoloring or abnormalities that I can see. The discharge appears to be "normal" in color just like morning sleep. Is this something I should worry about (vet trip) or see if it goes away on it's own.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

what are you feeding? i've seen a couple dogs get this type of discharge from crappy kibble


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

I feed a mixture of raw meaty bone and supplement that with Orijen.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

It might just be a minor case of conjunctivitis aka crap in the eye. I usually just rinse it with optical wash for a couple days and then if it's not gone try a couple more days with some terramyacin optical ointment. If not fixed by that point or obviously getting worse we head to the vet.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

might be some dust, or an eyelash...I second the eyewash...


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give that a try and see if it clears up. Appreciate it.:smile:


----------



## Laura Briggs (Jan 11, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the photo so is the discharge a viscous opaque white? If you remove it, does it return within a few hours? My GSD had this a few months ago and it quickly spread to both eyes. It required a trip to the vet for antibiotics to clear up the infection. The discharge cleared up within a few days (eye drops twice per day).


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My Dobermanns get eye boggers all the time. Probably due to allergies and nothing to worry about.


----------

